

Show HN: Marriage Pulse, web app for my wife and me - csherstan
http://blog.marriagepulse.com/landing

======
cup
Your website is all sorts of messed up on my computer. I'm using my monitor in
portrait instead of landscape which may account for it but theres overlapping
text and a few other quirks. I took a picture for you, see
[here](<http://i.imgur.com/0I0INwl.jpg>).

~~~
jamiepenney
I've got my web browser on a second portrait monitor as well, it's pretty
common for people to overlook width < 1024px configurations when designing
their websites.

